# Wood Species For Screen Door



## Smokindog (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to replace the screen door on our camp (32" X 78") The stock is 1 1/8 " I have a bunch of 1" rough clear pine but since I need a thicker stock I'll have to buy somthing. The rails and styles are 2 3/4 inch. I like the stability of quarter sawn oak and have used it a lot but was thinking of somthing lighter and user friendly for nailing trim to cover screen splines etc. I have a great source for most New England soft and hardwood species but want somthing that is going to stay straight in the seasons. It will be painted when completed.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Scott
Can you get your hands on some Mahogany good and stable and works great and last a long time


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

If you can get your hands on some good Eastern White Pine, it can't be beat for a screen door frame. It is fine-grained, stable, light, holds paint and is rot resistant. There is a church in my hometown that has White Pine clapboard siding from the 1850's and it is in great shape. I have personally worked with it for years and have screen door and window frames that are 50+ years old. Be sure it is the right species though since some pines, many of them western, rot quickly.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Ray Y said:


> If you can get your hands on some good Eastern White Pine, it can't be beat for a screen door frame. It is fine-grained, stable, light, holds paint and is rot resistant. There is a church in my hometown that has White Pine clapboard siding from the 1850's and it is in great shape. I have personally worked with it for years and have screen door and window frames that are 50+ years old. Be sure it is the right species though since some pines, many of them western, rot quickly.


Have to agree with Ray you should be able to get eastern white pine in your area (New England)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

go with QS white oak...


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Spanish Cedar is a good alternative to Mahogany and has the same rot resistance. It is considerably cheaper than Mahogany and much lighter than White Oak. If you do decide to go with an Oak door, make sure it is QS White Oak.


----------



## wendymacguire (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with Semipro, mahogany is by far the best when it comes to rot resistance and is easy to work with.My aunt used some custom mahogany doors recently in her home and they look beautiful.They are impact windows Boca Raton and provide security as well.


----------

